

Programming Languages in a downward spiral - elisabeth
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=php%2C%20javascript%2C%20java%2C%20python&cmpt=q

======
iammyIP
Regarding that since 2005 many more people have gotten access to the internet,
it may be unavoidable that the percentage of people directly interested in
programming specific articles corrects itself to a normal level that reflects
interest measured over the whole population, instead of only a special group
of tech enthusiasts. The title is link bait and the page not really worth
much.

~~~
elisabeth
That's a great explanation!

~~~
iammyIP
Thanks, and i must excuse for saying that the page was not worth much, which
was influenced by the biased title. The interesting thing about this seems to
be Python, which (if my assumption would be somewhat correct) gained some
popularity in relation to the other three languages, since it appears to be
rather stable.

------
elisabeth
I have been programming in all of these for a couple of years now. A bit sad
to see them go down the drain. Which languages are going up? Or is coding all
in all going down?

~~~
lutusp
The title is misleading. The linked chart doesn't measure _use_ of programming
languages, but online _discussion_ of programming languages. Suppose a chart
showed a decline in online discussion of sex -- would it be rational to assume
on that basis that people were having less sex?

Note the checkbox in the linked chart that identifies what it quantifies:
"News Headlines". The map is not the territory, and headlines aren't reality.

~~~
y4mi
> Suppose a chart showed a decline in online discussion of sex -- would it be
> rational to assume on that basis that people were having less sex?

yes.

but you could argue that the code quality increases because there are fewer
newcomers

------
cyphunk
Notice, Cuba is top on geo scale of interest in Javascript, Php and Python.
Can we attribute this to Eric Schmidts meddling in that region?

------
lutusp
The chart doesn't measure programming languages, it measures online discussion
of programming languages. To support the title's thesis, one would have to
prove a connection between _uses_ of programming languages and _discussion_ of
programming languages.

